# Baseboard Electric Heater ON/ AND OFFF



## Davi65 (Dec 13, 2016)

I need help with my Electric Baseboard Heater. Before I start I just want to let everyone know that I am a very hand.

I install the baseboard heater; however, the heater does not stay on all the time. Goes on and then turn off for a long time and then go on again. I have two baseboards both action the same way.

 120v - 1 break of 20 amp.

Can anyone help me, please ?


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don&#8217;t know but it sounds like they have a built-in thermostat.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 13, 2016)

Why are you using a double pole thermostat?
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXmI78oVGUY[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hha1OhAlsSA[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Dec 13, 2016)

So your thermostat is not 5 ft high and on another wall so the heater doesn't effect it and turn it off too early.
You will not be able to believe the numbers on it, and likely have to set it much higher to get the temp you want in the room.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 13, 2016)

You could set a fan on the floor to disburse the heat throughout the area.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 13, 2016)

Heat rises, install the thermostat right above the heater, of course it's going to shut off, it's warm there.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 13, 2016)

I did the same thing in a friends basement and it never worked until I bit the bullet and ran the cable around the room and put the heater under the window.


----------



## Davi65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok. 

I found the problem yesterday. The thermostat is broke when I turn the thermostat on all the way to the right it clicks but after 5 or 6 min I hear another click. Yesterday I turn the thermostat on then I forced with a screwdriver the small plate no more clicks the thermostat stay on all night.

I am going to replace the thermostat today. 


THANK YOU, Everyone !


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 14, 2016)

:nono::nono::nono: My guess is you will have to "fix" the new one as well.

Make sure your fire insurance is paid up also.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Dec 15, 2016)

But still, why are you using a two pole thermostat instead of a single pole if the heaters are 120v?

Also, are you sure you wired the heaters in parallel and not series (that is assuming both heaters are controlled by the same thermostat)? If you did wire in series you may end up damaging the new thermostat as well.


----------



## Davi65 (Dec 15, 2016)

afjes_2016 said:


> But still, why are you using a two pole thermostat instead of a single pole if the heaters are 120v?
> 
> Also, are you sure you wired the heaters in parallel and not series (that is assuming both heaters are controlled by the same thermostat)? If you did wire in series you may end up damaging the new thermostat as well.



I am using a two Pole because home depot did not have a single pole. I order from a website and I am still waiting. 

No, they are not in a parallel series. I have two baseboards one in the kitchen and one in the room.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Dec 15, 2016)

Davi65 said:


> .._No, they are not in a parallel series_. I have two baseboards one in the kitchen and one in the room.



They were either wired in parallel _or _series; what does parallel series mean to you?

But are the two heaters wired to the same thermostat?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 15, 2016)

Davi65 said:


> I am using a two Pole because home depot did not have a single pole. I order from a website and I am still waiting.
> 
> No, they are not in a parallel series. I have two baseboards one in the kitchen and one in the room.



*parallel series*. are two different things


----------



## afjes_2016 (Dec 15, 2016)

nealtw said:


> *parallel series*. are two different things



Thank you Neal, that is exactly what I am attempting to determine if the OP understands the difference between the wiring methods.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 15, 2016)

afjes_2016 said:


> Thank you Neal, that is exactly what I am attempting to determine if the OP understands the difference between the wiring methods.



That wouldn't hurt it, 2 four footers would act like 1 eight footer

You do want them in parallel for a few reasons.


----------

